# Bac water or Peg?



## The big guy (Oct 6, 2005)

should I use Bac water or Peg for t suspension, which would be better and how much ba if any?


----------



## BCC (Oct 6, 2005)

Distilled water+ 2% BA + 3% polysorbate 80 + 10% Benzyl Benzoate = the sweetest suspension available.


----------

